# Delete-Statement ?!



## Albert_Z (17. Jan 2012)

hallo
kann es mir bitte wer sagen warum braucht JAVA kein Delete-Statement ?
lg Albert


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2012)

weil es ein remove hat ;-)

Wenn du dir eine sinnvolle Antwort erwartest, musst du etwas sinnvolles fragen...

Was soll den bei delete(); gelöscht werden?


----------



## Gast2 (17. Jan 2012)

Macht Java Automatisch.

Für ne ausführlichere Frage gibts dann auch ne ausführlichere Antwort


----------



## Albert_Z (17. Jan 2012)

habe einfach die frage so bekommen, habe einfach so da gestellt 
deswegen bin ich auch verwirrt, aber danke fur ihre schnelle antworte


----------



## pl4gu33 (17. Jan 2012)

willst du mit Delete auf Speicherfreigabe hinaus? 

meinst du Garbage Collection ? Wikipedia


----------



## Albert_Z (17. Jan 2012)

ich weiss auch nicht, was fur antwort der Prof. haben will, die frage war einfach so gestellet:noe:


----------



## HimBromBeere (17. Jan 2012)

Du meinst sicherlich sowas wie delete (C++) bzw. free (C). Sowas gibts in Java nicht, weil alle Objekte automatisch von der GarbageCollection aufgeräumt werden, sobald sie nicht mehr "gebraucht" werden, sprich sobal ihr Gültigkeitsbereich verlassen wird.


----------



## hdi (17. Jan 2012)

> weil alle Objekte automatisch von der GarbageCollection aufgeräumt werden, sobald sie nicht mehr "gebraucht" werden, sprich sobal ihr Gültigkeitsbereich verlassen wird.


Technischer ausgedrückt: Ein Objekt wird vom Garbage Collector entfernt sofern es nicht mehr referenziert wird, d.h. es existiert keine Variable mehr, die eine Referenz auf dieses Objekt aufweist, und/oder alle Variablen die eine Referenz auf das Objekt halten, sind selbst nicht mehr ansprechbar (da Teil eines übergeordneten Objekts, welches nicht mehr referenziert wird).


----------



## Albert_Z (17. Jan 2012)

vielen Dank an alle


----------



## fastjack (17. Jan 2012)

> ich weiss auch nicht, was fur antwort der Prof. haben will, die frage war einfach so gestellet



Kann doch nicht sein oder? Du mußt doch wissen welches Thema ihr gerade habt (wohl nicht nur grob Java oder). Whl. Datenbanken oder Speicherverwaltung oder oder oder.


----------

